# Need the name of a rotary tool carving "bit", please.



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Some years ago, I bought a round (maybe one inch) flat rotary "bit" for my Dremel knock-off. I only used it occasionally, but it did its job better than any other similar tool I ever found.

I used it the other day and it popped out of the collet and, even after tearing a corner of my shop up, I cannot find it. I had to finish the project with the usual burrs, etc. Since then, I've looked through hundreds, or maybe thousands, of pictures of various Dremel and other manufacturer's carving bits. It hasn't shown up. 

I am hoping that one of you much smarter people can help me find out what it is called so I can order a couple of them. I've gone directly to the Dremel site. I've looked at everything on eBay. I've done a simple search, all to no avail.

Description below..

Round and flat, about one inch in diameter. Thin, maybe 1/16th or 1/8th in thickness. Covered with granules of carbide ( I think). Gold colored originally. The round edge was broken with "notches" about every one fifth or sixth of the circumference. i.e. it looked somewhat like a tiny saw blade with only six teeth. It had its own shaft, I believe, but I might be wrong on that. I might have attached a mandrel ?? and simply left it intact in my toolkit.

Any help appreciated.

thanks richg99


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Rotary file?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Nope. Rotary File is just another of the hundreds that I've already looked at.

Rotary Disk File or something like that comes close to describing it. I Googled that and nothing comes up.

thanks 

richg99


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Is this it?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

YES...that is IT! What is the name of it. please? richg99


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

richg99 said:


> YES...that is IT! What is the name of it. please? richg99


1 -1/4 in. carbide cutting/shaping rotary tool wheel
Dentists know all about bits!
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Dremel-...berglass-Plastics-and-Laminates-543/202315728


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Thank you. I just ordered two of them from Amazon. 

The HD LINK said that the Spring TX store had them in stock. If they meant the HD store on 249, I was there looking for them earlier today. Either they didn't have them or I looked in the wrong place.

Amazon was $12.99, a bit cheaper, too, with Prime free shipping.

A great tool for special jobs.

richg99


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

richg99 said:


> Thank you. I just ordered two of them from Amazon.
> 
> The HD LINK said that the Spring TX store had them in stock. If they meant the HD store on 249, I was there looking for them earlier today. Either they didn't have them or I looked in the wrong place.
> 
> ...


I was just going to tell you that they were cheaper at Amazon with Prime.
Glad I could help.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

richg99 said:


> YES...that is IT! What is the name of it. please? richg99


I've got a Dremel, along with a couple small cases of all kinds of "bits", but have never seen anything that looked like that. I would have never been able to help you. Of course, NOW I'll have to get one.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I don't even have a real Dremel, but with the right accessories, there are a LOT of interesting jobs that I can do with the tool.

The one add-on that I use the MOST is a fiberglass reinforced cutting wheel. It can cut all sorts of things. The NON reinforced cutting wheels break all of the time.

http://smile.amazon.com/Dremel-456-...pID=61j4GfZZwZL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I knew I shouldn't have peeked in here. Of course, I had to have one of those cutter wheels then were a couple other bits I have needed for past projects so those were ordered as well.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

richg99 said:


> I don't even have a real Dremel, but with the right accessories, there are a LOT of interesting jobs that I can do with the tool.
> 
> The one add-on that I use the MOST is a fiberglass reinforced cutting wheel. It can cut all sorts of things. The NON reinforced cutting wheels break all of the time.
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/Dremel-456-...pID=61j4GfZZwZL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


Thank You - That's exactly what I need instead of those fragile ones


----------

